# California Driving License



## rjclifford (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey there,

Im moving to Los Angeles for the year in June on a J1. Im slightly confused about what I need to apply for a california drving license. Ive read i need a ssn and proof of addresss. Is this true?

thanks

rory


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

rjclifford said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Im moving to Los Angeles for the year in June on a J1. Im slightly confused about what I need to apply for a california drving license. Ive read i need a ssn and proof of addresss. Is this true?
> 
> ...


Here is the official link to CA DMV
Driver License Application Requirement Links


----------

